# Salmon questions



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 10, 2009)

I have some atlantic caught salmon that I want to use for a asian style salad.

Using cedar planks to cook it on the grill 

I have 2 questions.

1. Im not using all the salmon and thawed it all already (I will have 2 extra filets) Should I refreeze them, or not.  Ill be out of town for the weekend.

2. What is the best way to cook them using the planks, they have been soaked in water/liquid smoke for a while.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 10, 2009)

I would cook them and then freeze the unused portion.

Where did you get Atlantic wild salmon ? Hard to comeby.
They have a couple of rivers in Maine that I saw had returning runs - but the
returnees were very few in number.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 10, 2009)

Cook them and then freeze the cooked fish, wrapped very carefully.

Mike, there is no such thing any more as "wild Atlantic salmon."  at least not that is sold commercially.  Sad but true.  Here is a link to Monterey Bay Aquarium's Seafood Watch program that is up to date on what is what in the oceans and rivers.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 10, 2009)

Its marketed as "Atlantic Salmon" yet it says its farm raised on the package. Interesting. Thanks for the input the urge to grill beckons.


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 10, 2009)

Cook until the internal temperature reaches 131 degrees, then remove and let rest for 5 minutes. That gets it to the perfect 140 internal temp!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 10, 2009)

It IS Atlantic Salmon Mike - just "farmed", not "caught".

As far as your cooking plans, I would cook all of it.  While you could freeze whatever you don't eat - quite frankly, in a sealed container in your fridge the leftover cooked fish will be perfectly good & perfectly safe for you to indulge in when you return from your weekend trip.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 10, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Cook them and then freeze the cooked fish, wrapped very carefully.
> 
> Mike, there is no such thing any more as "wild Atlantic salmon." at least not that is sold commercially. Sad but true. Here is a link to Monterey Bay Aquarium's Seafood Watch program that is up to date on what is what in the oceans and rivers.


 
I think - may be wrong - that there are still fishable runs
in Ireland, Scotland, Norway and possibly
New Brunswick and  certainly Nova Scotia and Newfoundland.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 10, 2009)

Canned Salmon....Farmed or Wild Caught????


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 11, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Canned Salmon....Farmed or Wild Caught????


 
I had heard that the vast majority of canned  is wild.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 11, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> I think - may be wrong - that there are still fishable runs
> in Ireland, Scotland, Norway and possibly
> New Brunswick and  certainly Nova Scotia and Newfoundland.



was just in face to face discussions on this subject last week at IACP -- with Rick Moonen and folks from the Monterey Bay Aquarium.  No more wild Atlantic salmon. Extinct.  Extremely sad.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 11, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> I had heard that the vast majority of canned  is wild.



That's correct, but it is still a good idea to check the can.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 11, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Canned Salmon....Farmed or Wild Caught????


 
Every single can of salmon - regardless of variety - that I've purchased in the last 10 years (which is about when I bothered looking for the designation - lol!) has been marked "wild caught".  All of it from Alaska &/or the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 11, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> was just in face to face discussions on this subject last week at IACP -- with Rick Moonen and folks from the Monterey Bay Aquarium. No more wild Atlantic salmon. Extinct. Extremely sad.


 
"Extinct"?  If they're "extinct", then when my friends go salmon fishing every year in eastern Canada, what is it that they're catching?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 14, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> was just in face to face discussions on this subject last week at IACP -- with Rick Moonen and folks from the Monterey Bay Aquarium. No more wild Atlantic salmon. Extinct. Extremely sad.


 
You might want to check out these sites June. Like I said before - wild Atlantic Salmon is NOT EXTINCT. You are incorrect. In fact, there's an entire association dedicated to protecting those that are left & assisting them in a comeback.  And these are just two of dozens of websites about wild Atlantic salmon.

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishwatch/species/atl_salmon.htm

http://www.asf.ca/


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 14, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> You might want to check out these sites June. Like I said before - wild Atlantic Salmon is NOT EXTINCT. You are incorrect. In fact, there's an entire association dedicated to protecting those that are left & assisting them in a comeback. And these are just two of dozens of websites about wild Atlantic salmon.
> 
> http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishwatch/species/atl_salmon.htm
> 
> http://www.asf.ca/


 
That's very good news. Thanks for the links.

the Atlantic Salmon you are SO emphatic about, is not, however, availablt to commercial fisherman, hence not to be purchased in fish markets. At least, not for the time being.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 14, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> That's very good news. Thanks for the links.
> 
> the Atlantic Salmon you are SO emphatic about, is not, however, availablt to commercial fisherman, hence not to be purchased in fish markets. At least, not for the time being.


 
I had seen a PBS documentary about the last 2 Maine rivers with
returning stocks of Atlantic Salmon which got a lot of help from
Maine Fisheries - the returning stocks are VERY small.
In 2008 there was an optomistic increase in the numbers.
Norway still has returning runs - commercial fishing has been benned there.
When hiking in Cape Breton Island in Nova Scotia and in Newfoundland I saw them running up rivers and spoke with some fly fisherman about it.
They said the returning runs had kept a pretty constant number - commercial fishing was banned.
They are also quite numerous in Labrador.


----------

